# is there a aquaplant website to order from



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i have heard of websites that sell the aquatic plants...but i cant find the stupid site..help out


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

here's a really good site I ordered water sprite a while ago from them







azgardens


----------



## khrislee (Apr 26, 2004)

pretty cool site!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

cool thanks apreciate it man


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks skater_4_lyfe, I have been looking at plants and this web site is closer to my home.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

redbelly79 said:


> cool thanks apreciate it man


 no problem bro


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

smithgrind_who said:


> Sweet! Thanks skater_4_lyfe, I have been looking at plants and this web site is closer to my home.


 your welcome you live in colorado I live in colorado to


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dr foster and smith sell live plants as well as fish thru their website.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

There is also http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html.


----------

